# This long to cycle? HELP??



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

Hello all... I have been doing a fish in cycle ( don't come at me please!) in my 55 gallon tank, but it has been quite a while now, and im wondering if its normal... Its been three and a half months since they cycle started. The stocking is 5 mollies, 4 female platys, 10-12 accidental platy fry and one betta fish that i removed a few days back do to her acting weird. 

Water parameters: Ammonia:0.25-0.50 Nitrite:0.25 Nitrate:5ppm. 

IS this NORMAl? Is there any way i can speed it uop?

One last question: COuld i add peppered cory catfish while its cycling, or would the cories die? 

Never mind, two question:Is live plants messing up the cycle proses?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fish in cycle takes a lot longer than fishless as you need to do many water changes. Add Prime daily to detoxify add lots of fast-growing plants, do not add any more fish till done.


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Fish in cycle takes a lot longer than fishless as you need to do many water changes. Add Prime daily to detoxify add lots of fast-growing plants, do not add any more fish till done.


Hmm... I do water changes every day or second day... What bout the corys


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want to take that chance, regular corys are somewhat sturdy and will handle if parameters kept in check. a lot of plants always help in Walstead tanks. I've ran a few myself.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Grab a friends sponge filter that they have using in their exsisting tank


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

Reefing Madness said:


> Grab a friends sponge filter that they have using in their exsisting tank


I dont have any friedns that have fish tank Other then the saddest betta in a bowl.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Brian it's a wasted tank so will cycle differently


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Brian it's a wasted tank so will cycle differently


Im a little confused? What do you mean its a wasted tank. Please call me arwyn, brian is just my email.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Reefing madness name is Brian. I meant Walstad. Since my stroke I sometimes have problems typing.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Reefing madness name is Brian. I meant Walstad. Since my stroke I sometimes have problems typing.


I have problems typing anyway, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I'm thinking you got two threads confused, Theartbook35 is the one with the Walstad tank.
Tropical, my question for you is are you using a denitrifier? Prime or something?
My cycle with fish in took about 2 and a half months but the difference there is I did no water changes until month two.
I was coached by my LFS to do no water changes and added a Prime type denitrifier daily.
Maybe this isn't on the how to cycle list(I haven't read it)but it worked for me and the fish are still with me and thriving.
Don't know if that's any help but sharing my experience.
imo your tank needs to build a bit of Nitrate
Cheers


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

I also like Prime to detoxify and let the bacteria catch up some. If you keep changing the water to remove ammonia there is never enough for the bacteria to eat and grow and it takes longer.

Prime will bind the toxins so the bacteria can eat them but it won't hurt the fishies. The downside to this though is that Prime isn't cheap and you have to use a lot of it to keep the ammonia/nitrite bound every day.

Don't add more fish until you finish cycling and it stabilizes


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Reefing madness name is Brian. I meant Walstad. Since my stroke I sometimes have problems typing.


Sorry! Now i feel bad!


Gamegurl said:


> I'm thinking you got two threads confused, Theartbook35 is the one with the Walstad tank.
> Tropical, my question for you is are you using a denitrifier? Prime or something?
> My cycle with fish in took about 2 and a half months but the difference there is I did no water changes until month two.
> I was coached by my LFS to do no water changes and added a Prime type denitrifier daily.
> ...


I add prime or ammonia lock!


Kurama said:


> I also like Prime to detoxify and let the bacteria catch up some. If you keep changing the water to remove ammonia there is never enough for the bacteria to eat and grow and it takes longer.
> 
> Prime will bind the toxins so the bacteria can eat them but it won't hurt the fishies. The downside to this though is that Prime isn't cheap and you have to use a lot of it to keep the ammonia/nitrite bound every day.
> 
> Don't add more fish until you finish cycling and it stabilizes


Hmm okay...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a Walstad tank, cycling is different. When I did my 75 nthat way Diana had me to add air stones to circulate the water and to add lots of plants.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That tank requires as much attention as a coral reef tank .


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

Reefing Madness said:


> That tank requires as much attention as a coral reef tank .


I agree. apolligies for disrupting peace.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Be at ease, that's what we're all here for 
It'll be ready soon


----------

